
Show HN: XOR – qualified IT freelancers marketplace. Feedback is welcomed - bummed
http://www.xor.ai/
======
doubt_me
[Feedback]

I am not even close to a designer by any means but the scheme you are using on
your site is an absolute no go.

Use literally anything else except neon green on dark grey

------
rw2
Hey at such a low rate of $50, would any qualified person work for this?

I feel the quality of results would be low, just like odesk.

~~~
bummed
Actually it is highly dependant on a geofraphical location of the specialist.
For example, in Russia and Eastern Europe there are senior developers who'd
work on this price. But of course it depeds on the task Mostly it varies from
$50 to 150 per hour

------
theotheo
I can't figure out how to register as a freelancer. Hi!

~~~
bummed
At Join us [http://www.xor.ai/#!join-us/j4hwc](http://www.xor.ai/#!join-
us/j4hwc) here

